# Miniature lamanchas



## Amarisus (Nov 3, 2013)

So I have two mini-lamanchas  they are first generation 50/50 cross. They were bred to a Nigerian dwarf buck. I'm just curious if the offspring would be considered 2nd generation or 1st gen or what..? Sorry if it's a dumb question I'm just new to goats and the mini breeds and I'm not fully sure how it works. Thanks


----------



## treeclimber233 (Nov 5, 2013)

Your 50/50 babies are considered to be F1's.  If your breed them back to a Nigerian then the new babies will still be considered F1. However they will now be 25/75 (25% lamancha and 75% Nigerian).  The way the "F" works is the original purebred animals are (for simplicity) F0 (as in F zero).  When you breed these animals they produce F1's.  To get higher F numbers you need to breed F's together.  Then you go up one "F" for each generation.  You can breed F1xF1 and go to F2.  You can breed F2x F2 and get F3.  However you can only go up one "F" higher than the lowest "F" number.  If you breed an F1 x F4 you will only go up to F2 (not F5). And I think once you get to F5 or F6 you have what are considered to be purebred animals and lose the F all together.


----------



## Amarisus (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok thanks that helped a lot


----------



## brianbeth84 (Nov 7, 2013)

When you have enough posts, please post pictures!  I'd love to see a small version.


----------



## Amarisus (Nov 8, 2013)

These are my girls, they're a little bigger than a ND but smaller than a lamancha


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2013)

Love them! YAY! 
We had our first Mini-mancha this year. I was beginning to wonder how "mini" she would be as the doeling grew so quickly I was a bit worried. She slowed down at 12-14 weeks. I'd love to see a side view shot if you have one. How much do they weigh and how old are they? I really am enjoying our mini, how about you?


----------



## Amarisus (Nov 11, 2013)

I love them too, they are very sweet! The brown one is a little on the shy side but she likes me. I wanted to breed them to a later generation mini-lamancha buck but they are kinda hard to find where I live. But we have a friend with Nigerian dwarfs so we just decided to breed them to that for their first time. Maybe next breeding we'll  find something better. I don't have any side pics of them right now but as soon as I get a chance to take more pics I'll post some


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2013)

I am considering keeping any mini mancha bucklings produced for just that reason. It is hard to find a mini mancha buck. I don't want to keep breeding down to a ND.  Shame you are all the way in CA...  our mini's name is _Trouble._.. she got a dble dose of naughty from mommy.


----------



## Amarisus (Feb 21, 2014)

I know I haven't posted here in awhile but, I finally got my girls back a couple months ago from the breeders place, and they are definintely looking bigger! (I would hope so though they were with the buck long enough to cover two cycles lol)    




 The picturs make them seem a bit smaller, but they look much rounder in person. And their udders are starting to look bigger too! 

 They're due at the end of March, hoping for some nice healthy babies


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 25, 2014)

They look great! I hope to get some mini-mancha's within the next year or two. I raise mini-alpine's right now. Good luck with them kidding soon.


----------



## Amarisus (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks! It's my first time with kidding goats so I'm really excited and also really nervous


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 25, 2014)

I think that's pretty normal! I was a wreck the first time I had a doe due! Fortunately she was a champ and I didn't have to do anything. It's always difficult with a FF too. Or at least, I'm finding that this year! 
When are your girls due?


----------



## Amarisus (Feb 25, 2014)

The end of March or begining of April, somewhere between there. I had them at a friends house, who owns a ND buck, for about a month so I'm not positive of the exact due date. March 31st is the earliest possible date and I will be watching them like a hawk from then unti they kid. Since the buck was smaller I'm hoping it will be easier on them.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 25, 2014)

So only a month or two to go. That's the hardest part... the waiting.


----------



## .✴BlueBell✴. (Mar 4, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> So only a month or two to go. That's the hardest part... the waiting.


Yeah it is


----------

